# The "best" silicone?



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

I've bought a used 110g tank. It is in need of some repair, but considering the very tiny price I am paying, I don't mind a bit. I plan to replace at least the side pieces of glass and maybe the bottom as well. I have used GE silicone I in the past and been very happy with it, especially the price. But since this tank is sooooooo large I thought perhaps I should ask opinions on what the BEST silicone is. Not worried about the price for a change, just the long term quality. 

The silicones I know of being used in aquariums:

GE silicone I- I use it, I like it, not sure how it hold up after 5 years though....

NAPA windshield silicone- It's black... It's supposed to be great but I haven't tried it

Aquarium sealant- Used it on small stuff, then read the label and it says not for tanks over 30g. This tank is a LOT bigger than 30g. 

Any experiences with these 3? Any experiences with any others?? I've got time before I move on this and I'd rather have it done right than cheap or fast....

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I've used ge rtv108 before and haven't had any problems with it. I've also used the ge silicone I on a 125 in the past and it held for more than 5 years before I had to move and sell that tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

will that silicone ge 1 work to bond to pieces of glass together?
I found a crack on the top back corner on the left side of my 55g yesterday, and am wondering if i can just cover it up with some silicone and a piece of glass? or am i going to have to find another 55g tank?


----------

